# Insulation Ideas for Thin Firebox - Fire Bricks and Natural Stone?



## llw88 (Mar 13, 2018)

I am looking to build a smoker out of old fuel tanks, one rectangular one for the firebox and one cylindrical one for the smoking chamber.

I don't have a welder and my metalworking skills are not good.  So I'm looking for ways to insulate my firebox without welding.  The sheet metal is 1/8" thick or less so insulation seems essential. 

I was thinking of lining the sides with fire bricks, has anyone had success using fire bricks to insulate?  I could then put an insulation blanket between the bricks and metal structure of the fuel tank, if necessary. 

Struggling for ideas as to what to put on top the fire brick sides that I stack inside the tank.  Is there any sort of natural stone that would work well and not produce unwanted smoke?  I can get sandstone pavers on craigslist that would probably fit right but don't know if they will hold up to the heat well or affect the smoke. 

Any thoughts are appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## lovethemeats (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm surprised no one has hit you back with answers to your questions. All I can say is stick with fire bricks. Did you ever heat up a rock with a torch and see what happens? It explodes. You don't want to open you fire chamber and have bricks exploding in your face because they cant take the extreme heat that is produced. A lot of people line their fireboxes with fire bricks. Amazon has them if you cant find them in your area. I had good luck when I got mine. None were broken.  Good luck on your build.


----------



## llw88 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 23, 2018)

I got some 2300 degree insulating fire brick off CL. It's light weight to and mine are white


----------



## dward51 (Mar 24, 2018)

For the firebox, firebricks should work, but not for the main smoker body.  Heck no to rocks.  And make sure your "cement" is refractory cement made for fire boxes and fireplaces (rated for high heat).


----------

